
Writing Golang Tests with Testify - adrianancona
https://ncona.com/2020/02/using-testify-for-golang-tests/
======
smoyer
It's hard to take a Go-related article seriously when the first step involves
using dep to install the Testify library. If you've got and existing project
that hasn't been converted to modules yet, you might have to deal with a
legacy dependency management system (or better yet, upgrade it to use
modules). If you've used an assertions library in another language such as
AssertJ (Java), then Testify will feel pretty natural. If you're just learning
to code in Go, then learn about modules first.

